# Any PC games out there like heavy rain?



## rogers502 (Dec 7, 2009)

I was just browsing through random new games when I came across one called "Heavy Rain" and I found it to be quite an interesting looking game. (Just as a reference, if youve nvr heard of it, heres a link to the E3 trailer: YouTube - Heavy Rain - Official E3 Trailer [HD])
Its set to come out February of next year but sadly its a Ps3 exclusive -.- Are there any new pc games that are along the lines of this game? I love the way it seems to be setup like a mystery movie, looks really good to me but I dont have a PS3 and dont have plans of getting one anytime soon


----------



## GoSuNi (Dec 5, 2008)

Check out Alan Wake.


----------



## rogers502 (Dec 7, 2009)

GoSuNi said:


> Check out Alan Wake.


Thanks for the reply GoSuNi ray: I had never heard of it but I watched 2 trailers on youtube and all I can say is Im definitely going to pick that up lol, looks really good


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

I think lots are waiting for Alan Wake, I'm definitely one of them, but I think the release date is far from now


----------



## sunny walia (Aug 2, 2010)

hi bro!!
its sad to know that alan wake is not for pc!!
but you can try fahrenheit also known as indigo prophecy
its an awesome game!!!
its from 2006
but it still kick *** and has a gameplay very fimilar to heavy rain!!!
i like to play all latest games!!!
somehow i just got fahrenheit
i thought that the old game will be stupid!!!
but it shocks me 
cause its awesome!!!


----------

